# Installing FreeBSD 6.4 on VMWARE Fusion



## andy8 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm using a Macbook with VMware Fusion to install OS virtually. I've got FreeBSD 6.4 and would like to install it on Vmware; but I've got problems searching for a proper Installation Media to install.

I downloaded an iso image and the media choices I have ('on FreeBSD installation interface') don't correspond to image files but instead FTP, NFS  and etc.

So how could I install the image file if I don't have the image file selection?

Please  help...


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2011)

The VM software should already have the ISO image mounted as if it were a real CD in a real drive; that's where the install is booting.  The FreeBSD install just copies files from the ISO, not an image.  Choice #1 on this screen.

FreeBSD 6.4 is very old, and you should probably install 8.2 unless there's a specific need for 6.4.


----------



## andy8 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, It's working now.


----------



## andy8 (Mar 16, 2011)

I  could  not  yet  install  it  completely. I've  got  at  least  3  separate  iso  files  for  FreeBSD  6.4.

There's  no  problem  installing  the  first  iso  image  but  it  couldn't  switch  to  the second  file  to  install  the  rest of  the  files.

Any  solutions  available  for  this  problem ?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2011)

The second ISO should just have packages.  Possibly you can get the VM software to switch ISO images, or even mount the additional image as a second drive.  (I don't know if sysinstall can deal with two CD drives for packages instead of switching CDs, never tried it.)

You could install FreeBSD without packages, boot into it, then mount the CDs and use pkg_add(1) to install packages.


----------

